# pomoc vs ratunek



## Encolpius

Good morning gentlemen, what is *the difference between pomoc and ratunek*? Dictionaries give pomoc first, so I think it is a more common form, there is pomoc in both Czech and Russian, but not ratunek (German origin, I checked). To be more specific, can I use both pomoc and ratunek in these sentence: 
I need your help. --> Potrzebuje twojej pomocy / ratunku. 
Help! --> Pomocy! Ratunku! - difference?  
Thanks & have a nice day. 
Enco.


----------



## zaffy

'Potrzebuje twojego ratunku' sounds very unnatural.

Pomocy! Ratunku! Both sound natural, yet 'pomocy' is way more common.

Also, 'ratunku' would be used when in physical trouble, e.g. someone drowning.

You can use 'ratunku!' humorously or dramatically  in everyday language, eg. your computer has just crashed.


----------



## Encolpius

So, what's the difference between pomoc and ratunek in general? 
Sorry, I did not understand from what you wrote. Thanks.


----------



## zaffy

In other words, _pomocy_ fits almost every context, while _ratunku_ is used in serious situations, unless you want to sound humorous or dramatic.


----------



## ornityna

_Ratunek _is closer to 'rescue.'


----------



## zaffy

Kids love 'ratunku'

Ratunku!!!!!!! Mucha próbuje dostać się do mojej zupy!!!!

An adult will never say that.


----------



## Encolpius

The difference must be very subtle, fascinating.


----------



## jazyk

Ratunek is closer in meaning to záchrana in Czech, mentés in Hungarian, and socorro in Portuguese and Spanish. I don't think it's so subtle.


----------



## zaffy

Encolpius said:


> The difference must be very subtle, fascinating.



No, the difference is rather distinct 

I would recommend using 'ratunku' for physical trouble like drowning or screaming out of the window while having a fire inside, and 'pomocy' in all other everyday situations


----------



## Encolpius

Oh, I think I am starting to understand it.


----------



## jasio

...or "save" and "give a hand" in English, for that matter.

Please note though that exclamations do not have to follow the proper dictionary meaning of the word. Also the child's language is often overexpressive.

If you're hanging from a window, you would probably scream both words interchangebly. However if you describe the action afterwords, you would rather say that someone 'uratował mnie' rather than 'pomógł mi'. The latter could mean as little as handing you a pen or pushing your car when you need it. The former is in rather dire situation - can be saving your life, but also a serious opression, like death in the family, collapse, divorce, getting out of a addiction, etc. There's also area where the two overlap, of course and both would sound naturally.


----------

